# how stable is your tivo?



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

Well, I feel so happy, i need to tell someone.

My Tivo used to reboot once or twice a day, driving me nuts, I had cachecard which adds five minutes to the boot up process..... killer.

Anyway, having taken advice off here, I bought a new psu off ebay with a free remote control.... And replaced the hard drives.

Now, I ahve two 160gb hard drives running, with cachecard and 512mb of memory, i have tivoweb+ installed as well as soft padding (the best hack ever!!!!!), and running in mode0.

I just checked, my machine has been running without reboot for forty days, yes 40 days, and still going strong. Incredible.

Whats the longest uptime your tivo has had???


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

You'll have to wait a while to beat this guy


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

My TiVo's never rebooted by itself as far as I know, particularly due to a crash. Only times it has would have been rebooted is when I've pulled the plug on it or a power cut, so as far as I'm concerned it's rock solid stable.

I'd have to check, but it's probably been 'up' for half a year or more.

Only fault I've seen with my TiVo is where very rarely it will record a programme but on play back there's nothing there (no content to the progress bar so can't even skip through), but it doesn't cause a reboot.

But then I haven't modified my TiVo.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Mine's been running without a reboot (as far as I know) since put in a new disk , which I think was last Easter.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I think mine stay up for about 3 years on average before they reboot!
However 8 months is the longest I go before switching them off for an upgrade, or due to cut off of electricity for building work etc..

I think 3 months is the longest any of my Windows XP machines have managed without crashing so far.


----------



## ScottR (Aug 31, 2004)

Another unmodified machine (hoping to change that soon), but barring a few power cuts, from which it recovered with no problems, has been running happily for just under 4 years, and for over a year since the last power cut.

Apart from missed channel changes and a few transient database errors when trying to set recordings, it has been absolutely brilliant!

Planning to upgrade disk and get new PSU at the same time - hope this doesn't signal the start of problems.....


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

From this morning's daily email: TiVo has been up for 22 days, 15 hours, 11 minutes and 05 seconds

That's a record for me. Up till recently it was max 7 days and then it was very jumpy just before.

In desperation I changed the PSU (cause I had one and was trying to avoid replacing the HD), and in doing so, the cachecard must have got nudged. I was never very happy with how far it sat on the connector. So, I lifted the motherboard and seated it properly. It hasnt rebooted since.

This to me is a clear indication that if Tivo is rebooting there IS something wrong. I thnik there is a tendancy to blame the HD, and I am not certain if it was the PSU replacement or the cachecard that did it, and I guess I will never know. Point is Check the basics before blaming the disk.


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

Mine's crashed perhaps once in 4 years...other reboots only due to power cuts or moving kit around. But mine is a vanilla box, untouched.

Just wondered...does anyone here offer a service whereby they would install a larger disk, tivoweb, ethernet, all the extra goodies, and deliver it back to me, i could just plug it in my network and Do Stuff on my mac?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Until I got cachecard and TiVoWeb my record was 240 odd days uptime, until my wife got me to rearrange the lounge again !!!.

Managed 47days with cachecard and TiVoweb in the last year and a bit, but sometimes just reboots whilst using TiVoWeb. Interesting to keep all my dailymails as that reports the uptime, just looked through over a years worth of Dailymails, 20-30days appears the most common uptime. Currently 30days, so a reboot due anytime now.

Maybe someone should write a script to log the uptimes ?


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Just checked mine out of curiosity.

TiVo1 uptime 188d 5h 49m 16s
TiVo2 uptime 79d 16h 32m 21s

Both with TurboNet cards, TiVoWeb 1.9.4 final, endpad and a couple of other hacks.
Very rarely (touch wood) get an unexpected reboot.

Mike


----------



## methers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure if our TiVo has ever crashed, however there's a fault where we get a double image on the video output sometimes which only a reset will correct. Had the problem since getting the TiVo, and a new HD and CacheCard have made no difference.

Would like to get it sorted, but as it doesn't affect recording it's not a killer problem.

Current uptime: 6 days.


----------



## bittersweet (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't think I've ever noticed mine crash, or reboot (other than when I set it up!).

Not had any stability problems.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Ian_m said:


> ........ 20-30days appears the most common uptime. Currently 30days, so a reboot due anytime now.


I knew mentioning it would cause trouble...

Reboot 7:46am yesterday morning, 28days uptime.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Ian -

Are you saying that your TiVo became an order of magnitude less stable after networking it? That's rather putting me off trying that.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

ndunlavey said:


> Ian -
> Are you saying that your TiVo became an order of magnitude less stable after networking it? That's rather putting me off trying that.


Yes.

I think the problems can be traced to TiVoWeb and maybe too many modules and using TiVoWeb a lot. I was getting uptimes of only 2-3 days, but had every TiVoWeb module under the sun loaded. I seriously reduced the count to what I used and uptime immediately got higher.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh, I see. That's a bit disappointing.


----------



## Neil F (Feb 27, 2002)

I find hackman gives me trouble. If I have that module installed, then using tivoweb is russian roulette. Once I removed hackman, tivo runs happily for months.

Neil


----------

